# 2017 selected code CPT 93965 no replacement



## Chlrtrep (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello,

I realize this my not be specific to interventional radiology but thought there may be some cross over knowledge in this forum. I am curious is anyone can provide information regarding CPT 93965.  I have been contacted by our vascular lab for help regarding this code as it is being deleted for 2017 and there is not replacement code listed. I noticed the American College of radiology (ACR) has posted a proposal to have this code  removed because it is no longer used.?  My vascular lab states the use if at least once a day. I do not code for this area and am not well versed in their procedure codes but stated I would try an help.  My concern is that perhaps they have been using the wrong CPT code for the procedures they are performing or this may be an error.  Does anyone have any information or suggestions where I can get more information.  My understanding this is a non-imaging procedure

*93965 *_Non-invasive physiologic studies of extremity veins, complete bilateral study (eg, Doppler waveform analysis with responses to compression and other maneuvers, phleborheography, impedance plethysmography)_


----------



## nestes22 (Dec 23, 2016)

We use 93965 in our radiology department as well so running into the same issues. I've found a few articles from ACR and from American Physician Financial Solutions talking about how 93970 is actually both an imaging and non-imaging procedure whereas 93965 is just non-imaging. 

Quoting the article: 
"93965 is defined as Non-invasive physiologic studies of extremity veins, complete bilateral study (e.g. Doppler waveform analysis with responses to phleborheography impedance plethysmography). This is a non-imaging study in response to compression and other maneuvers.

93970 is defined as Duplex scan of lower extremity veins including responses to compression and other maneuvers, complete bilateral study. This is both an imaging and non-imaging study. It includes the collection of BOTH physiologic in the form of Doppler analysis of bi-directional blood flow, the spectrum analysis, and B-mode imaging."

It seems like 93970 can include both procedures and may end up being the new way to report it, my best guess would be something like 93970-52 to reduce it when imaging isn't performed, but that's just a speculation. It definitely still looks to be going away in a few days when the new codes go into affect. But I'm sure that the AMA/CMS/AB MACs will release direction on it soon. 

I did a search for "how to report 93965 in 2017" and quite a bit of information came up. Hope this at least gives a few more ideas.


----------

